# Eskimo Barracuda Plus 10" gas auger



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

Eskimo Barracuda plus 10 inch gas auger, nice condition, sharp blades. Works great, just want to try an electric this coming year.

$200

Let me know if you have questions.


----------

